# Asus P7P55D pro/Wlan Problem /D-Link /HILFE.



## R4Z3R (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute .
ich habe mir ein neues System zusammengebaut und nachdem ich das Betriebssystem installiert hab wollte ich Internet installieren .

Zuerst zu meinem System: 
Asus P7P55D pro 
i5-750
xfx 9600gt
seagate 7200.12. 500gb + 160( hier ist mein OS drauf)
Cougar cm 550 

Zum Problem:
ich habe zuhause einen t-COM router mit dem ich mich 
über ein d-Link WLAN-Stick verbinde. Also ich hab den Stick reingesteckt und gleichzeitig die Software dafür installiert doch obwohl windows ihm erkannt hat und auch gesagt hat kann jetzt benutz werden konnte die Software nicht richtig installieren und ichckomnte somit nie Verbindung mitmeinem Router aufnehmen.

Auserdem wenn ich denn pc ausmachen will bleibt der pc solange in der Position  herunterfahren  hangen bis ich den Stick wieder rausnehme . 

Könnt ihr mir helfen??

PS: ich habe Windows 7 64 Bit , aber am Betriebsystem liegts nicht denk ich da auf meinem alten Rechner auch win7 war und da ging Es. Aber die Festplatten sowie alle Teile auser der Stick und OS sind neu .

MfG R4Z3R


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

installier erstmal alle treiber, also vor allem mal aktuellste boardtreiber runterladen und installieren, und auch für den strick schauen, ob es bei dlink treiber gibt, vor allem speziell schauen, ob die für vista/seven *64 *vorgesehen sind. 

wenn das nix hilft, kann man mal weitersehen.


----------



## R4Z3R (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab die ganzen Treiber installiert aber dennoch geht der Stick nicht und wenn ich den Stick drinne hab dann geht kein USB Port so richtig. Der pc sagt Treiber erfolgreich installiert beim Stick  aber verbinden tut er nicht er sucht nicht mal er verbindet sich eher im LAN Modus obwohl ich LAN deaktieviert hab.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi R4Z3R, schau dir mal den Fred hier an und die Verlinkungen zum Luxx und CB, http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...8-asus-p7p55d-usb-oc-problem.html#post1190343

Hast du auch das aktuellste BIOS drauf?

ASUS hat da wohl einige "Problemchen"

Greetz


----------



## R4Z3R (15. Oktober 2009)

Danke xfx gtx 280 xt 
die Seite hat mir weiter geholfen  . Jetzt weis ich schon mal etwas mehr . Also so viel ich verstanden hab muss ich das neueste BIOS rauf flashen hB das gelieferte. Dann muss ich c staTe auf enabled setzten . Im jetzigen BIOS gibt es kein c state


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. Oktober 2009)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> Danke xfx gtx 280 xt
> die Seite hat mir weiter geholfen  . Jetzt weis ich schon mal etwas mehr . Also so viel ich verstanden hab muss ich das neueste BIOS rauf flashen hB das gelieferte. Dann muss ich c staTe auf enabled setzten . Im jetzigen BIOS gibt es kein c state



Yepp, aber dann steigen wohl die Vcore Anforderungen beim OC´en, sofern dir aber stabiler Betrieb über OC geht, einfach mal antesten!

Zurückflashen (oder ein Gigabyte kaufen lololol) kannst ja noch immer

Greetz


----------



## R4Z3R (15. Oktober 2009)

ok aber ehrlich gesagt mussi ich mich als noch nie bios geupdater outen.

wie genau macht man das also die bios file auf ein usb stick und mit dem asus programm z.b asus ez flash 2 bios flashen ?


----------



## K3n$! (15. Oktober 2009)

Jo, ist ziemlich easy.

File drauf, ins Bios gehen, dann auf das Update Tool gehen. Nun kannst du die Dateien auswählen und einfach auf aktualisieren gehen.

Kinderleicht.


----------



## R4Z3R (15. Oktober 2009)

ok werde es mal versuchen danke


----------



## R4Z3R (15. Oktober 2009)

ist es schlimm oder falsch wenn man ein bios die gleihe version sprich 0711 blos das ist für asus 
p7p55d und ich habe pro .
haben die vershiedene bios updates?
denn ich wollte mr bei asus das update für pro runterladen aber irgendwie steht da die ganze zeit ich geb den falschen sicherheitsprüffnummer ien.

sorry wegen dem doppelpost.war ein versehen und irgendwie löscht der sich nicht.

EDIT: Ok Asus.de ging nicvht mit dem download aber asus.com ja ok dann geh ich jetzt mal an meinen andren rechner und flash das Bios. 0711 und erzähl euch dann wie es aussieht ob alles läuft oder nicht.

+
Ok KEINE usb probleme mehr.
alles läuft udn wird sofort erkannt .
Danke euch allen für die hilfe.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (15. Oktober 2009)

Sauber, viel Spass weiterhin mit dem ASUS-Brett!

Greetz


----------



## R4Z3R (15. Oktober 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Sauber, viel Spass weiterhin mit dem ASUS-Brett!
> 
> Greetz


 

Danke hoffen wir mal es macht keine probleme mehr.


----------



## Hanske (16. Oktober 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Hi R4Z3R, schau dir mal den Fred hier an und die Verlinkungen zum Luxx und CB,
> Greetz


 
Welchen Fred meinst du Fred? 



R4Z3R schrieb:


> Ok KEINE usb probleme mehr.
> alles läuft udn wird sofort erkannt .
> Danke euch allen für die hilfe.


 
Mit dem 0711 Bios? C-State enable? Übertaktest du und ist alles dabei stabil?


----------



## R4Z3R (16. Oktober 2009)

ja mit dem 0711 bios und c-state habe ich nicht mal angeguckt bin mir nicht sicher ob das auf enable gesetzt ist denn ich hab einfach nach dem flashen mal angemacht und es  ging sofort nein ich übertakte immoment noch nicht .
habe das system erst neu zusammengebaut und habe noch keinen richtigen cpu kühler besorgt(kommt noch)
und deshalb weiß ich auch nicht ob das mit dem übertakten stabil läuft ,aber wie man so hört läuft es nur stabil wenn c-state auf disable ist  unsd dann gehen die usb wieder nicht ,aber ich hoffe bis ich übertakte  so 2 monate ist ein neues bios draußen das alle probleme lößt mit dem usb und ocen gleichzeitig möglich ist .


----------



## Hanske (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich habe es mit der Bios Ver. 0711 nicht geschafft den Rechner stabil zu übertakten. Habe wieder zurück geflasht auf Ver. 0209. Da läuft wie von Geisterhand alles stabil auch bei höheren Übertaktungen + USB und ohne C-State und son kram! 

Wenn du an's oc'en gehst kannst du ja mal berichten, bin gespannt!

MFG


----------



## R4Z3R (16. Oktober 2009)

also bei mir im bios gibt es nicht mal die  option c-State . und  leider geht bei mir  mein w lan stick mit der bios version 0209 nicht . ehm aber  am anfang war dochg die 0509 drauf ? oder täusche ich mich da?

und groß übertaktet habe ich noch nicht also mein i5 läuft mit 3GHz aber mehr will ich mit nem boxed kühler nicht wagen (bald kommt ein neuer kühler rein für oc)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

also laut diesem Artikel der PCGH gibt es wohl noch keine passenden Treiber für D-LINK.. Zumindest ist er dort in der Bildergalerie aufgeführt.

Windows 7: Diese Spiele und Anwendungen machen Probleme - Update: 7 weitere Produkte - Windows 7, Kompatibilität, Anwendungen, Spiele


----------



## Hanske (16. Oktober 2009)

R4Z3R schrieb:


> also bei mir im bios gibt es nicht mal die option c-State . und leider geht bei mir mein w lan stick mit der bios version 0209 nicht . ehm aber am anfang war dochg die 0509 drauf ? oder täusche ich mich da? )



Kommt darauf an wann das Mainboard erschienen ist, je nachdem die Bios Ver.
C-STate findest du unter CPU-Konfigurationen.



R4Z3R schrieb:


> und groß übertaktet habe ich noch nicht also mein i5 läuft mit 3GHz aber mehr will ich mit nem boxed kühler nicht wagen (bald kommt ein neuer kühler rein für oc)



Solltest du auch mit dem boxed nicht!  Obwohl 3Ghz für heutige Anwendungen und Spiele schon reichen, wobei es sich ja nicht immer um die Taktzahl dreht!


----------



## R4Z3R (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja 3GHz reicht mir vollkommen ,mal abgesehen davor hatte ich einen ahtlon64 , und einen x2 5200+
mit 2,7GHZ


----------



## Barney Stinson (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem, dazu kommt aber noch, dass ich kein BIOS update machen kann, weil mein Stick einfach nicht erkannt bzw. angesprochen wird im BIOS. Hat einer nen Rat?!


----------

